# Victoria Tank Questions



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

So My all male vic 55 gal tank has been going fine, not too much aggression among the 7 males I currently keep. However, after keeping this tank, along with my nyereri species tank, I can defiantly see why species tanks are superior t my all-male set up, so much more color out of the male. So last year the tank had some felmale nyerei by mistake, and I ended up with hybrid fry between them and the sp44. I still have the hybrids, including a single male I got in with the other males. I was wondering if I added the hybrid females if I would get more color out of the tank, or would it just get really aggressive, and end up with really ripped up fish. I also have been contemplating tossing in my Red Zebra Male, who is full grown and much larger than the vics, and I currently keep with the hybrids and seems pretty docile towards smaller cichlids.

I have another question, this one has too do with fins and plants. So I have anubias growing in the tank, but something eats all the developing leaves, and has even shredded some of the bigger leaves, so they don't look all that great. I think whatever it was even ripped up some plastic plants. i have also noticed some bites out of the feather fins fins.
the tank has
1 sp #44
2 Xmas Fulu
2 Zebra Obliquidens
1 Pundimillia macrocephela
1 Nyereri/sp. #44 hybrid
2 Featherfin Sinos

I am guessing either the fulu or the macrocephela. I know fulu are herbivores, but i was under the impression they only ate rotting plant materials in order to eat the bacteria on them. The macrocephela has really well defined teeth then I have seen on any cichlid, almost looks like a pirranah, I could see it chewing through palstic an plants. I know they eat sponges in the wild, so I imagine they have impressive jaws. Thanks for the help.


----------

